
Building a Hackintosh? There's a netbook compatibility chart for that - rglullis
http://www.geek.com/articles/apple/building-a-hackintosh-theres-a-netbook-compatibility-chart-for-that-20100325/
======
petercooper
For going to RailsConf 2009 I "hackintoshed" an Eee PC 1000HE. It was the
first Eee PC with insane battery life (realistically around 9-10 hours in
Windows). I had to dismantle the entire machine to put in a new wifi card (the
only stock piece not compatible with OS X) but it ran OS X well and got 6.5
hours of practical battery life with no problems.

That said, after I got back, I bought a 17" MBP and never used the Eee again.
The keys on these 9/10" machines make them a nightmare to type on for more
than a few minutes (and the Eee's was particularly _good_ ) and not being
entirely legit just makes them feel a little icky and undependable. I don't
know anyone who hackintoshed a machine and stuck with it for more than a few
months (not to say there _aren't_ any - I just don't know them!)

~~~
semanticist
I have a Hackintosh Samsung NC10, which I've been using for over a year. I use
it as my main workstation in the office in preference to a HP box running
Ubuntu (with a second monitor and using the Linux box's keyboard/mouse using
synergy).

I use it extensively at home and when out and about, for general internet use
and for software development - I wrote a VoIP Twitter mash-up on it. I've got
a perfectly good Ruby development environment, and I've even got Asterisk
installed on it.

It did require some abuse to get going, and it's still on 10.5. It has...
personality. But I do use it every single day, far more than my 24" iMac.

------
djcapelis
I imagine the release of the iPad has put a damper on the enthusiasm for
hackintosh netbooks. Which isn't to say no one wants one anymore ever, but
this hacky solution to Apple's unfilled niche is less necessary now that Apple
produces a product closer to this area.

~~~
rglullis
The only reason I'm looking to get a Hackinstosh is because I want a cheap
computer that would allow me to develop for the iPhone/iPad. if the iPad came
with a SDK and you were able to develop in itself, you would be absolutely
right.

~~~
ronnier
FYI, I'm running Snow Leopard in a VMWare virtual machine on windows 7. Works
great and allows you to write iPhone apps.

~~~
borism
interesting, OSX wasn't supported by virtual machines just recently. I'm more
interested in running OSX in OSX though, does VWare Fusion support it?

or Xen?

------
davi
direct link: <http://www.mymacnetbook.com/compatibility-chart/>

------
fierarul
I was planning on getting a Dell Mini 10 to put OSX on it but literally a day
before paying for it Apple release some update that killed support on Atom
CPUs. Nowadays I think it's working again but it showed me that perhaps it
won't be as streamlined as I though.

The iPad might be a good replacement for an OSX-capable netbook, even if it's
just running iPhoneOS.

------
hkuo
From personal experience, I highly highly recommend hackintoshing a standard
laptop and not a netbook. The netbook screen size is just too small to do
anything productive in it. Just try imagine coding in a window a quarter the
size of the laptop you're looking at right now. Fun, huh?

Hackintoshing a netbook is really just for fun and novelty.

~~~
bitwize
_Just try imagine coding in a window a quarter the size of the laptop you're
looking at right now. Fun, huh?_

I do this on an OLPC and a "normal" MSI Wind netbook.

It's not bad, if you have a large crisp font.

------
enterneo
I have a Dell Mini 10v running 10.6.2 currently and everything works out of
the box, but the screen is NOT 1366x800 and does NOT have an integrated GPU
(like IoN)

------
enterneo
HP Mini 311 would be the best netbook to hackintosh.

------
dujkan
i'm looking to hackintosh a real notebook, not a crampy netbook

~~~
pibefision
macbooks are real hackingtosh notebook

~~~
Zev
Ack. Didn't mean to downvote you, sorry.

And agreed, if you want a Mac, just buy one. Refurb or second hand, if there's
too much of a sticker shock.

~~~
jrockway
What if you want a Mac that's not ugly?

~~~
Zev
Literal, fanboyish answer: "Buy a Mac Pro or Mac Mini and stick it under the
table and use whatever monitor/keyboard/mouse you want."

Practical, not-as-fanboyish answer: I'm guessing that your aesthetic taste
varies from mine (since I like how Mac's tend to look.) In that case, I'd say
"don't buy a Mac." Apple chooses to bundle hardware and software. Thats their
decision and pretty much their bottom line; use it. Or don't.

